# Need Urgent help!!



## JaviChick (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I’m in need of urgent help! 
I recently got 4 chicks about 2 weeks ago:
-1 light Brahma 
-2 buf Orpington’s
-1 Plymouth Rock 
They’ve been doing well BUT I noticed yesterday that my light Brahma suddenly started sneezing. Today’s she’s had a bit of a head twitch, I’ve cleaned out their temporary pen and put in a probiotic water to help. I’ve checked her nostrils and there seems to be nothing. She doesn’t breathe through her mouth and she’s been eating and drinking well.The temp they’re currently at is around 90f, I’ve thought about turning the bedroom fan on... 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should be doing? This is my first time! 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of bedding do you have them on? Chickens are just like us humans, if something is in the air they'll sneeze. Have you used anything in the room that might be an irritant?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Can't really help with the sneezing, but 90F is too warm for those chicks.


----------



## JaviChick (Apr 14, 2021)

@robin416 I’ve put the pine shavings I was given at the coop where I got the chicks... I’m hoping it may just be too dusty? I cleaned out their area and put a paper towel followed by a thin layer of the shavings over... 

@imnukensc really? I’ve been following what Google says... 😳 95f for the first week, reducing by 5f every week after... is that not correct?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old were they when you got them. If they were day olds then the temp is fine. If they were older, Ken is right, it's a bit too warm. 

But you would see them panting if it was too off the charts for them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's possible the Light Brahma chick inhaled feed dust or a particle of feed to cause the sneezing. Light Brahma's are chowhounds and can sometimes gorge feed, even as chicks.
I wouldnt worry too much about it. You can add a little water to the feed to make a mash for your chicks to eat if you wish. It will keep feed dust at a minimum.

I wouldnt use a fan on them. You are correct about reducing the temp by 5 degrees each week. However, if they spend too much time away from the heat lamp, that means they're too hot and it would be best to move the heat lamp further away from the chicks.
I dont believe ammonia fumes from soiled bedding are a problem in this situation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg knows a lot about light brahmas. I saw a pic of one his, the girl was massive!


----------

